# EA: kick



## Mateland

Hello Forum, 

Is to "kick" 
يخبط برجل? in Egyptian 

As in, I kicked the ball in the goal.

Thanks


----------



## cherine

يخبط برجله = hit with his foot.
To kick يشوط yeshuuT. The past is shaaT.


----------



## Mateland

Thanks Cherine, 

Does that apply to anything other than balls?


----------



## Josh_

cherine said:


> يخبط برجله = hit with his foot.


Yes, that is what it literally means, but we would probably most often transalte that into English as "he kicked," because hit most often collocates with hand. Likewise, we would never say "he kicked me with his hand" as kicked does not collocate with hand.

By the way, isn't "يضرب برجله" more common? I've heard this quite a few times. This is another one which is literally "he hit with his foot," but would be translated as "he kicked."



> Of course, context is important.
> To kick يشوط yeshuuT. The past is shaaT.


Isn't this verb used more with soccer? Or perhaps it is now used more broadly? I do believe, though, that it was originally used for soccer, and was origianlly taken from English.

In fact, this is one of my favorite verbs in Egyptian. As I said I am fairly certain it is from the English "shoot" (as in "shoot the ball!"). I believe it started as an imperative شوط (as in شوط الكرة) and then eventually became a fully conjugated verb, a hollow verb, with the (masculine singular) past tense being شاط (shaaT) because of how hollow verbs work in Egyptian. This, coincidentally sounds almost exactly like the past tense of the English "shoot" which is "shot." So the fact that both the imperative and the past tense forms are the same in Arabic and English is what I like about this verb.


----------



## londonmasri

cherine said:


> يخبط برجله = hit with his foot.
> To kick يشوط yeshuuT. The past is shaaT.


 
How would you say I kicked (the ball)... 
(ana) shaTt (el-koora)? 

Thanks


----------



## cherine

londonmasri said:


> How would you say I kicked (the ball)...
> (ana) shaTt (el-koora)?
> 
> Thanks


Hi ya Masri,
It's "shoTT" شُطّ : shoTTelkoora.


Josh_ said:


> Yes, that is what it literally means, but we would probably most often translate that into English as "he kicked," because hit most often collocates with hand. Likewise, we would never say "he kicked me with his hand" as kicked does not collocate with hand.


Yes, Josh. What I meant to say that خبط برجله is a bit like "hit with his foot" and not a one-word verb like kick/shaaT.


> By the way, isn't "يضرب برجله" more common? I've heard this quite a few times.  This is another one which is literally "he hit with his foot," but would be translated as "he kicked."


Correct. ضرب برجله is kicked. خبط برجله can be understood as "hit it unintentionally".
So, in a football match, you'd hear ضرب الكورة برجله more often than خبط الكورة برجله


> Isn't this verb used more with soccer? Or perhaps it is now used more broadly? I do believe, though, that it was originally used for soccer, and was origianlly taken from English.


I'm not sure about its origin. I'd need to check a monolingual dictionary for that. But yes, شاط is mostly used with football (soccer).
It can also be used with other things: شاط الباب برجله but it would be used to express a rude thing.
Actually, I think even خبط and ضرب الباب برجله are also considered rude actions. 
So, I guess this answers your second question, Mateland. شاط can be used with anything. You'll just need to know that kicking things that are not supposed to be kicked is considered impolite and very rude. I think it's the same in English too.


> This, coincidentally sounds almost exactly like the past tense of the English "shoot" which is "shot." So the fact that both the imperative and the past tense forms are the same in Arabic and English is what I like about this verb.


Yes, I agree with you.


----------



## Mateland

I always had the same impression as Josh. That the imperative came from English and was only used in soccer. That is why I asked if it can be used more broadly.

Thanks


----------



## Josh_

Hmm. The Egyptian linguistician, El-Said Badawi, said it was from English in his dictionary (which is where I got my information), but checking the Lisan Al-Arab I found this:

والشَّوْطُ: الجَرْيُ مرة إِلى غاية، والجمع أَشْواطٌ؛ 
(_ash-shawTu_: a single running to a goal/limit. Plural: ashwaaTun)

And the verb:
شاطَ يَشُوطُ شَوْطاً إِذا عَدا شَوْطاً إِلى غاية، وقد عَدا شَوْطاً أَي طَلَقاً
_shaaTa, yashuuTu shawTan_: He ran/sped/raced a shawT (a single run) towards a goal/limit, he ran a single run.

So, according to the Lisan this verb means "to run/race towards a goal/limit." It is not specifically about kicking, but of course the object of soccer is to get the ball into the goal, and you do that by running towards the goal and kicking the ball. So, Badawi may have been wrong, and it is indeed from Arabic.

If this is the case then the meaning shifted from "to run towards a goal" to "to kick (s.th., e.g. a ball) towards a goal" or "to run and kick (s.th.) towards a goal."

The definition in the more modern Munjid reflects the modern usage of the word: قذَف برجله.


----------



## makandés66

I found a you tube video called مزع راسه where a soccer player accidentally kicked a member of his own team in the head.  Is مزع used in EA for kick?  Something stronger perhaps?


----------



## إسكندراني

Never heard it. For kicking people, you'd say ضربه بالشلّوط


----------



## yields

There's رفس , is it used in any dialects besides classical ?


----------



## Schem

Both مزع and رفس are found in Najdi and Gulf Arabic. The former though doesn't exactly mean 'kick', it's more along the lines of 'displace' or 'take off' (flaan miza3 kitfuh "he displaced his shoulder") but it's not rare that it's used idiomatically or as a form of exaggeration like in the video title mkandés66 is referring to.


----------



## إسكندراني

In Egyptian, رفَّس means to flail / kick out with your legs. Like babies would for example.
يرفُس is used for animals; e.g. if a donkey kicks a person.


----------



## cherine

Schem said:


> Both مزع and رفس are found in Najdi and Gulf Arabic. The former though doesn't exactly mean 'kick', it's more along the lines of 'displace'


Same in Egypt. You can say إيده اتمزعت، كتفه اتمزع (etmaza3et/etmaza3) for dislocated hand or shoulder...etc.

And yes, rafas means to kick, and is used mainly for animals, especially donkeys. But it can used figuratively with people too رفس الباب برجله when you're critizing what he did.

Edit: and there's the common metaphore/saying: بيرفس النعمة he's kicking the "ni3ma" (God's gifts?) when he's not grateful to the blessings/gifts he has.


----------



## makandés66

One more word... what about ركل verb ركلة  noun .  just says  "to kick" in Hans Weir, is this used in EA?


----------



## Schem

I'd say it's pure MSA. I've never heard it used in dialects.


----------



## londonmasri

cherine said:


> Same in Egypt. You can say إيده اتمزعت، كتفه اتمزع (etmaza3et/etmaza3) for dislocated hand or shoulder...etc.
> 
> And yes, rafas means to kick, and is used mainly for animals, especially donkeys. But it can used figuratively with people too رفس الباب برجله when you're critizing what he did.
> 
> Edit: and there's the common metaphore/saying: بيرفس النعمة he's kicking the "ni3ma" (God's gifts?) when he's not grateful to the blessings/gifts he has.



Nice expression! Like 'don't kick a gifthorse in the mouth'.


----------

